# mold on bottles with contents



## jjfever5k (Jul 25, 2013)

I've been storing some of my bottles in our basement. During the past few weeks it's been damp in the basement and I've noticed some mold growing on the caps of some of my bottles. 

 I'm wondering if it's ok to clean the mold off and store in a warmer, less damp environment? Or will the mold just grow back?
 Would it be a better idea to just remove the corks and dump the contents?


----------

